# Insurance Ireland... what the hell.???



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys

I am starting to get a bit worried about this.

I have already tried several insurance companies and no luck so far

I am 37 years old
4 years no claim bonus
0 penalty points
Full Irish License

and I still can't find anyone who will insurance a nissan Skyline GTR r34... what the ...??? 

I have tried so far

FBD
Quinn
AXA
Aviva

Anyone has an idea of who will insure this type of car? I am not even concerned about how much it costs!!!!

Thanks lads


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Had my R34GTR insured with Quinn  no problems getting insurance


----------



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

I tried them, wont do it... This is harder than I thought!


----------



## pdtuning (Nov 7, 2009)

Quinn have my 32 gtr for 1,700 with 2 years no claims at 29years


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't know if you got sorted mate but Arachas covered me so I'm sure they'll quote an R34, also try Power Insurance in Limerick, failing that XSDirect it's a high excess policy but might get you out of a bind till you find someone else?


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm with AXA but they might only insure over 30's.
As above give them a try.
Also are you stating any mods?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Try competition car insurance....


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Try competition car insurance....


Will they cover Ireland Stevie?? Were well short of decent performance insurance companies over here :bawling::bawling:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure but definitely worth a call to find out...cheapest for me by a country mile with all mods declared and 5 trackdays thrown in to boot


----------



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for your reply... 

Actually I got a bit tired and sick of find nothing but obstacles and decided to buy a Audi B7 RS4. Is not the same as the r34 but its, for the moment, more practical, sensible and, believe it or not economical to run!!

There were several things that stopped me from buying one, first, I leave the car in a private parking lot, a GTR will not last long, specially emblems and other stuff, second insurance, third finding the right clean car, forth bringing it over, fifth using it on the irish roads, and last but not least the price... GTrs are a bit to expensive at the moment, once the yen goes down I will consider buying one, probably from newera but who knows, maybe in a year or so someone will be willing to swap my RS4 for a GTR! hehehe

Anyway thanks a lot for your reply... funny thing is that, after not being able to find a decent quote (most insurance companies were offering 700 euro a year with an excess of over 4000) I started messing around with my online insurance website trying to get my motorbike policy changed to my RS4 and it worked... somehow I got them both insured... with Quinn in the end, not cfheap tho but still!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Good stuff mate, RS4 is a lovely motor and you can't argue with the appeal of a V8's roar plus you've got a nice practical 4 door too.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

bobel said:


> Good stuff mate, RS4 is a lovely motor and you can't argue with the appeal of a V8's roar plus you've got a nice practical 4 door too.


Thanks, she is indeed. The sound of that V8 is kind of addictive. But I still have the R34 in my mind... I wont be happy until I get one!!


----------

